# Planning a bulking diet... need opinions please.



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm on a very short cut at the moment to get rid of some unwanted bodyfat, already planning my bulking phase.

Stats: 19yrs, 5'10, 195lbs (going down to 185 before bulking again).

Attached is a picture of intended bulking diet. Need a second opinion, one of the diet guys would be great (PScarb etc). I'm pretty sure the numbers are correct now. Any recommendations will be taken on board.

One thing I will probably make a change to is the amount of liquid meals. There are four at the moment, and it's a lot. I'm thinking of changing 10.30am into a homemade flapjack (or two) using oats. I also haven't recorded and veg I will eat as it's harder to log, but I love my veg. Also all other supps, vitamins, creatine etc as well as milk and other drinks aren't logged.

Thanks.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate , im not a diet guru or anywhere near but you have less kcals than my bulking diet and im 20lbs lighter that you at the moment, im 172lbs atm and eat around 3200kcals everyday witgout inc veg or fruit. id say maybee up it abit as im eating that but very clean and gaining around 1lbs per week (but im a newbie trainer). but thats my opinion and you will be more clued up than me anyway in all honesty, but sure one of the others will know more in fact im positive the otheres will know more than me lol good luck on the bulk

ps id add 100g oats to the morning shake and have some proper munch at 10.30 .


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

After the PWO shake i'd have some real food. At around 8 have 150g chicken and rice, so the same as 3.30 meal. From 7 till 10 is too long PWO without food.

And a proper meal for breakfast. Even if its 3 eggs scrambled on toast. Then chuck down the supplements and banana.

Add more calories if you can too. As Warren said, under 3000 cals is not a lot for bulking.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, taken on board. How does this look?

The flapjack is approximate values.

I could also change either 3.30pm or 8.00pm to homemade burgers or meatballs of the same values to add a bit of variety.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the kcals seem a better number, and a to tip for you , put the 100g of oats in the blender for 2 mins then add the protien and leave on for another 2 mins then slowly add the milk. it maes it much easier to go down and smooth tasting.

i wish i had the knowledge to advise more on the diet but i really only know the basics atm.

gd lk


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

the kcals look good but they dont add up.

warren

i was thinking of doing this. does it cause much bloat?. i find oats bad for that.

what about using water.

I like making tuna shakes. one can of tuna drained with pure orange juice. goes down fast and it doesnt taste as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks a lot better. A good 8 meals so the metabolism will keep busy.

If i was being pedantic i would move the 2 crackers at 10pm to the 8pm meal. So have the chicken, rice and crackers. Keeps carbs down before bed and gives more PWO nutrition.

Other than that, a good diet. Best thing is to just see how your body reacts and change wherever necessary.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Pea-Nuts said:


> the kcals look good but they dont add up.
> 
> warren
> 
> ...


no mate i dont find it to bloat me but it does give me wind lol fairly quickly aswell. sounds weird but true lol

dont think i could handle fish and orange your a braver man than me lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Pea-Nuts said:


> the kcals look good but they dont add up


yea they are a bit out mate carbs 4kcal per g same with prot and fats is 9kcal per g so i get you at 3393kcals bt still decent


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

cheers warren, im gonna have one after but with water. ya the kcals wernt too far off. wouldnt be anything to worry about.

try the tuna shake. its not that bad. hold your breath though. one whiff might put you off lol.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pea-Nuts said:


> the kcals look good but they dont add up.


thought this myself. i added it across at protein 4, carbs 4 and fats 9. but the going down it came out different. so i just added them up best i could using an excel table.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to jump in the thread but I believe you can help me with this one. What do you mean by crackers? Are you talking like 2gram cracker, saltines, I'm lost here. Are flapjacks the same as pancakes? How about oven chips? I also constantly here oats, oats, oats, is this in cereal or can you buy just oats? I know this sounds stupid but apparently the big forking ocean between use makes it hard for me to understand what you sometimes refer to as food.


----------



## Rudie (Mar 19, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Sorry to jump in the thread but I believe you can help me with this one. What do you mean by crackers? Are you talking like 2gram cracker, saltines, I'm lost here. Are flapjacks the same as pancakes? How about oven chips? I also constantly here oats, oats, oats, is this in cereal or can you buy just oats? I know this sounds stupid but apparently the big forking ocean between use makes it hard for me to understand what you sometimes refer to as food.


Oats as in porrige or Oatmeal.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Sorry to jump in the thread but I believe you can help me with this one. What do you mean by crackers? Are you talking like 2gram cracker, saltines, I'm lost here. Are flapjacks the same as pancakes? How about oven chips? I also constantly here oats, oats, oats, is this in cereal or can you buy just oats? I know this sounds stupid but apparently the big forking ocean between use makes it hard for me to understand what you sometimes refer to as food.


hi mate, ill try clear this one up for ya,

oats are porridge oats, but just easya to call them oats.

no a flap jack is not like pancakes, a flap jack is, well depends on who cooks it in the traditional sence it is a bar of oats and corn mixed with sugar lol but in bb terms we make them healthier, by mixing oats protien powder honey etc et and they are great for bulking.

im not too sure about the crackers mate im not really into them but yeah i think they are just light crackers to accompany the main food.

hope i helped.

estfna its looking better now mate, but keep an eye on it as i have been eating this.

wake - 100g oats mixed with protien shake

meal 2 - shake with 50g oats

meal 3 - 4 eggs 4 wholemeal bread

meal 4- 200g chiken 100g wolemeal pasta + suce

meal 5- same as meal 4

meal 6 shake

and WAS gaining well but iv came to a halt and this week lost half a pound so im upping everything. good luck warreb


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

i'v had my far share of crackers lol. i dont think i'v ever eaten them here in the UK.

this is what they looked like http://classes.uleth.ca/200301/fa2020a/Images/CRACKERS.JPG

warren

i tried that shake. it was nice. i added an apple though. i had 100g,water,apple and about 30min later i had 50g, milk, half apple. both taste the same. but i was using skimmed milk. thats probably why.

im about to have one now. lol you got me addicted.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i just had mine mmmmmhh alot easier than tring to eat 100g of oats then a shake.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks warren I found a referance that will help me make flap jack I appriciate your help.

Thank you pea-nut. So its a cracker then . Is there a signifant amount of nutrients that are benefitual to a bulk routine in them. Or does estnfa just like the taste...


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about the nutrients. i just liked them. got the ones without salt.

i remember my parents getting some here in the UK, but i cant remember where.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i use these, they have a stone baked taste, really nice and add flavour to anything. nothing to do with the nutritional content really, there is nothing to them especially to add some crunchiness with soft foods.

oats are these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaker_Oats

flapjacks: http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/protein-flapjacks/protein-flapjack/

and in case your wondering why i'm posting at this time, i can't sleep, well actually my dog has just decided to run full pelt at my bedroom door so now i'm awake, work in 5 hours aswell!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

also oven chips, french fries, but really thick chunky ones, cooked in an oven (baked) instead of in fat/lard.


----------

